# Stirring Witch 2009



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so here she is...FINALLY. I still need to add clothes and hair and paint her a bit more, but you'll get the basic idea of her here. Thanks to Dave the Dead for the fantastic cauldron. And of course Woody and DC for their stirring witch projects that have help inspired all of us. Hope y'all like her.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking we need to redo our stirring witch and have her hands separated more on the stirring stick the way you have it. It gives a much nicer and more realistic look to the prop. How did you get the head to swivel?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin' good! I should make the head turn on mine this year... I have an extra wiper motor and I don't really have anything new planned this year.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

god I need to make one of these, they're really cool. How long did it take you?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice. What motor are you using for the head movement. This has vexed me for two years and I really want our witch head to turn like that. Any close ups of the linkage would also be greatly appreciated. If possible, I'll get it done this year.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. Nice movement.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking Good. Nice smooth action.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice job! Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Damn, I am at work and can't see it. They block Youtube. You got a pic to Tide me over?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got really good motion on that. Looks great.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments. I really appreciate it. As soon as the sounds are done, I'll repost in showroom with the final video.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job , can't wait to see the final set up.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great job, love her motion , head and hands!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

When are you going to have the final video?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Too cool! I'm glad to know I am not the only one trying to finish my witch but you are WAY ahead of me. I have a head and cauldron ha, ha! How in the world did you get the entire body to move like that? I really like it a lot!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*Excellent Prop! * Very realistic stirring action. Nice lighting in the cauldron too. Can't wait to see her finished! A few tech details would be appreciated (for next year)...thanks.


----------

